

How Linux Was Announced to the World in 1991 [pic] - accarrino
http://www.methodshop.com/2011/05/linux-1991.shtml
Linux was created as a hobby by a Finnish computer science student named Linus Benedict Torvalds. But did you ever wonder how Linux was “announced”? Linus first told the world about his “hobby OS” on a Usenet posting on Aug 26 1991 at 2:12 am...
======
SeppoErviala
Why the picture? The post is still up.

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!msg/comp.os.mi...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!msg/comp.os.minix/dlNtH7RRrGA/SwRavCzVE7gJ)

------
smonff
It's cool, but it's a pity that this thing is on Google Groups.

~~~
Splognosticus
Where else would it be? I wasn't aware there even were any other Usenet
archives out there.

